
Introducing Sd-Event: The Event Loop API of Libsystemd - edward
http://0pointer.net/blog/introducing-sd-event.html
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10601046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10601046)
.

